# Making a battery tray



## John (Feb 24, 2013)

Battery tray


----------



## bricycle (Feb 24, 2013)

John buddy, your phone's gonna be ringing off the hook! Is there anything you can't do?


----------



## JOEL (Feb 25, 2013)

Why not just make yourself an Elgin Bluebird?


----------



## John (Feb 25, 2013)

I have one already. Just making what I need.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 25, 2013)

WOW,The macgyver of the bicycle world.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 25, 2013)

hmm... that looks suspiciously like it might just fit one of these...


----------

